# tasmanian sheoak skink help



## Emmalee (Apr 26, 2018)

a couple of months ago my rescued sheoak gave birth to some babies. recently I let go the two biggest ones but kept the runt as she doesn't seem to be doing too well. she is very skinny and doesn't seem to be eating. ive tried her on meal worms and mince and she wont take either. her left eye has also never opened. I am really concerned about her and need help!!!! her poo is also clear but still has shape and a lot of liquid comes out with it. does any one know what to do or how to help


----------



## Snapped (Apr 26, 2018)

Perhaps it's time to hand it over to a wildlife carer who has more experience.


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 27, 2018)

A vet might help.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 29, 2018)

Unfortunately it does not sound good for the little one. As its problems are congenital and not trauma or disease induced, I suspect nothing short of an x-ray and blood workups is going to reveal the problems. Given that it has a deficient external organ (the non-functioning eye), internal deformities or lack of proper organ function/s is a very real possibility. Diagnosis would not be cheap and there is no guarantee the issues are treatable or can be managed.

In the meantime, I can only suggest trying a wider variety of food items to try entice it to eat, if it can. Good quality canned cat food is very high in protein and helpful in putting condition on thin individuals. (It should not be used a staple but only an occasional treat in healthy animals, for the same reasons.) Mixing it with chopped up snail or slug might make it more appealing. You might also try small woodies (feeder roaches) or chopped up larger ones, as they are also very nutritious. Most small insects or spiders etc. can also be offered. Flies with their wings removed and fly maggots fed on bran, pollard or powered milk for a couple of days, are also good, being slow moving and nutrient rich. You might also try small earthworms or chopped up larger ones. 

Using a plastic teaspoon, so it doesn’t feel too cold, try placing a little a the food item on the lizard’s lips so that the next time it pokes its tongue out it gets the taste of it. If likes it, it will lick off what remains on its lips. If it doesn’t, it will either ignore it or try to wipe its mouth on the substrate. If you get a positive reaction, then offer a little more. Do this a couple more times so that it can recognise the taste and smell, and it should then feed itself when that food is provided.


----------



## Emmalee (Apr 29, 2018)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Unfortunately it does not sound good for the little one. As its problems are congenital and not trauma or disease induced, I suspect nothing short of an x-ray and blood workups is going to reveal the problems. Given that it has a deficient external organ (the non-functioning eye), internal deformities or lack of proper organ function/s is a very real possibility. Diagnosis would not be cheap and there is no guarantee the issues are treatable or can be managed.
> 
> In the meantime, I can only suggest trying a wider variety of food items to try entice it to eat, if it can. Good quality canned cat food is very high in protein and helpful in putting condition on thin individuals. (It should not be used a staple but only an occasional treat in healthy animals, for the same reasons.) Mixing it with chopped up snail or slug might make it more appealing. You might also try small woodies (feeder roaches) or chopped up larger ones, as they are also very nutritious. Most small insects or spiders etc. can also be offered. Flies with their wings removed and fly maggots fed on bran, pollard or powered milk for a couple of days, are also good, being slow moving and nutrient rich. You might also try small earthworms or chopped up larger ones.
> 
> Using a plastic teaspoon, so it doesn’t feel too cold, try placing a little a the food item on the lizard’s lips so that the next time it pokes its tongue out it gets the taste of it. If likes it, it will lick off what remains on its lips. If it doesn’t, it will either ignore it or try to wipe its mouth on the substrate. If you get a positive reaction, then offer a little more. Do this a couple more times so that it can recognise the taste and smell, and it should then feed itself when that food is provided.



Thank you so so much!! That was incredibly useful. I managed to get her to eat. I chopped up some lizards and she ate quite a few!! So that is definitelt progress. Thanks a heap for your help. I will definitely try her on some cat food and take her to the vet when i can get in


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 29, 2018)

You are most welcome. 
I am really glad you got her to eat. That is the biggest hurdle. You now need to keep an eye on her stools. Please let us know the outcome. No pun intended there by the way. That will also assist the vet in diagnosing any abnormalities. 
Good luck with her!


----------



## Nero Egernia (Apr 29, 2018)

Emmalee said:


> I chopped up some lizards and she ate quite a few!!



Is that a typo?


----------



## Emmalee (Apr 29, 2018)

Nero Egernia said:


> Is that a typo?


Yes, oops!! I meant crickets
[doublepost=1524997092,1524997057][/doublepost]


Bluetongue1 said:


> You are most welcome.
> I am really glad you got her to eat. That is the biggest hurdle. You now need to keep an eye on her stools. Please let us know the outcome. No pun intended there by the way. That will also assist the vet in diagnosing any abnormalities.
> Good luck with her!


I definitely will thank you so much for your assistance. I cant thank you enough.


----------

